# AEP Campsites



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

What sites are open for camping right now? Might be down this weekend.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope we can meet up this year! We going to try to be there in the first weekend of May.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm gonna bump this thread back to the top. I'd like to know about the camp sites because I had thought about making the trip up Friday and Saturday (4/2-4/3) and had planned on camping Friday night. Anybody know?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FishJunky said:


> What sites are open for camping right now? Might be down this weekend.


Although I haven't made it down there yet this season, I would think that the Wood Grove and Maple Grove sites are open. I have camped several times in the past during March at Wood Grove.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

As of Yesterday only G and H were open, gates closed and locked at D, c and A, I did not go up near K. I was unable to find out when they were planning on opening them but with turkey season drawing close it can't be long. Old Man's Money(Quick Exchange) has crawlers but no minnows yet and they are still on winter hours 7-5 but planning on staying open later by next weekend. She is hoping to have a full compliment of bait by the weekend also. Hotdogs still 50cents, awesome saudage gravy and biscuits and only 
1 KC Twitcher left in the fishing section, first one there gets it!!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply guys. I kinda figured G and H would be open. If I camp, I would like to stay at K, but I guess I don't have to be too picky. I'll take whatever I can get. I wouldn't mind picking up a couple dozen Minnies from the Quick Exchange, but guess I'll have to wait and see if they have them. Again, thanks for the update. Looking forward to getting up there for the first time this year.


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey guys, I went down to AEP last summer with my cousins to do some camping and to try to hit some of those ponds. We had a HELL of a time finding the camp sites. The only one we were able to find was right along a little creek (dont remember the name). We had the map provided by AEP but no matter what we did we couldnt find any sites other than that one. Do you guys know of a better map? I know there are supposed to be sites near some of the ponds but could not find them to save our lives. Anyway, just trying to plan ahead this year so i dont waste an hour+ down there looking for other sites to camp. Any help would be awesome


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/maps.aspx

Right there is the current map. The campgrounds are marked really well, so as long as you don't get lost on the roads up there, you should be able to find them easily.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Also check with the District Wildlife office in your area.....They usually have free maps....the campsites are pretty well marked as long as you are in the general area....


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Had a pretty good weekend at AEP. Stayed at H and fish a few ponds. Largest bass I caught was 20inchs:B and caught 10 more from 17 to 8 inchs. Got real cold Friday night put the new tent and tent heater worked great. I would say in a couple weeks the bass will be on strong down there. I'll post pics this afternoon. I will say I saw alot of guys driving there trucks past posted signs and was pretty upset about that. Here we are parking where the signs are posted and guys are still driving right up to ponds and rutting everything up still!! It's going to come down to where they are going to see that people are still not abiding by the rules and close off more land and it makes me mad. If I would of had cell reception I would of called someone. I just don't want those few that are breaking the rules to ruin it for everyone else that is following the rules. If this makes some of you mad I'm sorry, but I want to keep fishing these ponds! Sorry for the outburst, but I had to voice my opinon.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

FishJunky- Next time you are at AEP and you see people like past the signs just casually walk past and take a picture with your camera (license plate especially) on your cell phone. When you get in a cell coverage area call up Dave Dingy, or let a campsite caretaker know. Chances are, you won't see those people down there again when they get their permit revoked for life. We deal with the same idiots during hunting season down there. Those signs are posted for a reason.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The reason people drive past the signs is that they aren't fined enough if fined at all. By the way...ticks are out.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Ticks were horrible last year. Cant imagin them being worse....


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Campground K was locked today 4/6/10. The ticks are out in full force, be prepared.


----------

